# 2 cycle McCulloch Blower won't start



## rcmckee

Hello,

New guy here so I hope someone can give me a clue. Have a Eager Beaver leaf blower McCulloch Mod# 40004805 that won't start. Have checked and am getting spark, fresh gas/oil mix, set slow and fast carb needles at 1.5 turns; even gave it a shot of starter fluid , still no luck! It has'nt been started for two or three years. Do I need to rebuild the carb or just junk it and buy a new one. Help the leaves are pilling up!!!

Thank RC


----------



## billsmowers

check compression if less then 100 psi it needs internal work try priming it drible some mix in the plug hole and try to start some times this will get it going if compression is ok and it pops when you prime the plug hole then you have carb problems the only real way to clean these small carbs is with a ultrsonic cleaning tank

hope this helps 
bill


----------

